# What is your chinnies homes like?



## Guest (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi Guys, 

I got my two girls, Thelma and Louise, from their last owner about a month ago. They came with cage and equipment. However, although the cage is good for them, and I have set up a pen area for them too, so they get out every day for a run and a bath, I am looking at options in the future for a bigger and better cage. 

So I thought I'd turn to you guys, and ask what your chinnies homes are like, for some inspiration


----------



## Adjutt (Apr 2, 2011)

How are you?


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

sorry I cant help with chins, I'm sure someone will have some good photos for you


----------



## claire & the gang (Nov 18, 2010)

I purpose built mine. Its about 5ft by 7ft wide. Made from 9mm weldmesh. I made a mdf cabinet to surround it so that just the front is open, in order to stop the dust from baths going everywhere.

I have four chins in there at the minute & they seem happy...lots of wooden boxes, toys, shelves for them to knaw on

I`ll try to get a pic...just got new mac & aint had a chance to put photos across yet


----------



## Siany1234 (Apr 28, 2011)

My chinnies have a big cage with lots of wood shelves  they also have hammocks, tunnels, a bridge and houses. They also have lots of wooden chew toys. They come out for playtime everynight and have the whole living room to play in, they get their sand bath daily and have tunnels and boxes to play in aswell at playtime


----------

